# lick &stick stone



## atd masonry8 (Jan 24, 2013)

Need price for lick and stick stone. What is the going rate per sq ft. In a ballpark


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Tree fiddy is a good number.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Here is your ballpark


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Here's another one...


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

:


JBM said:


> Here is your ballpark


GABP. I've had plenty of memorable moments there, but for some reason they're hard to remember :whistling :drink:


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

JBM said:


> Here is* your* ballpark


Are you saying atd is from Cincinnati.
Tree-fiddy might be a tad low for there.

D.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Diamond D. said:


> Are you saying atd is from Cincinnati.
> Tree-fiddy might be a tad low for there.
> 
> D.


Oh i dont know, its just a ballpark.

Tree Fiddy always works. Sometimes its tree fiddy a day, an hour, 2 hours or 30 minutes, but tree fiddy is always accurate.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I just bid a job for treefiddy........didn't get it.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

They charge me tree-fiddy for property taxes. I think it's way to high. 

Of course the beatles thought it should be the one after $9.09. That's way to high for me, I'll just take my bags down to the station.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

This is one of the more helpful threads I have read today....thanks for your efforts.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

since no one is taking your question serious i will try to answer....

this is the ballpark you get for tree- fiddy:thumbup:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

atd, if you haven't yet figured it out, you won't get real answers to pricing questions at this site.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

And so you dont leave uneducated



> *About*
> 
> *“Tree Fiddy”* is a catchphrase associated with a story about the Loch Ness Monster originally told in an episode of the animated television series _South Park_. In the context of forums and imageboard sites, the phrase serves as the anti-climactic punchline in bait-and-switch stories that abruptly end with Loch Ness Monster begging for $3.50.
> *Origin*
> ...





> *Chef’s dad:* It stood above us looking down with these big red eyes… *Chef’s mom:* Oh it was so scary!
> *Chef’s dad:* And I yelled, I said “What do you want from us monster?!”
> And the monster bent down and said “I need about treefiddy.” [silent pause]
> *Kyle:* What’s treefiddy?
> ...





> *Loch Ness Monster*
> 
> The Loch Ness Monster is a creature that is considered a “cryptid” since there is no empirical evidence supporting its existence. Sightings have occured at Loch Ness in the Scottish Highlands where people often describe the creature as bearing physical similarities to a plesiosaur, an extinct order of aquatic reptiles from the Mesozoic era.





> The top rated Urban Dictionary[8] definition for “tree fiddy” was submitted on May 6th, 2003:
> tree fiddy: The amount of three dollars and fifty cents
> _God Dammit Loch Ness Monster, I ain’t gonna give you no tree fiddy._​ The first YTMND[7] was created on May 3rd, 2004, which contained a screenshot of Chef’s parents with the audio from the South Park episode. Since then, several other YTMNDs[6] have been created using the same audio. On November 13th, 2004, the website treefiddy.com[16] was launched, which features a paypal button asking for users to donate $3.50. The phrase is commonly used on the Body Building[11] forums with some users complaining about its over-saturation. On November 13th, 2010, a greentext story was posted to a “model rage stories” 4chan[15] thread that used the phrase as the punchline (shown below).














> The meme has since spread to the art-sharing website deviantArt[3], FunnyJunk[10] and Tumblr under the tag “#tree fiddy.”[2] Several Facebook[4] pages have been created referencing the catchphrase including “Tree Fiddy”[12] which has over 2,000 likes, “God Damnit Loch Ness Monster, I ain’t gonna give you no tree fiddy!”[13] which has over 1,800 likes and “I need about Tree Fiddy….”[14] which has over 1,500 likes as of January 30th, 2012.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I hate to tell you, but I have been hearing the term, "tree-fiddy" since I was a kid in the Sixties.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Tscarborough said:


> I hate to tell you, but I have been hearing the term, "tree-fiddy" since I was a kid in the Sixties.


This is what Google gave me, anything else doesnt exist any moe lol. :laughing:


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

I can almost hear Curly Howard saying it, just can't remember where or when. That was the '30's.

D.


----------



## atd masonry8 (Jan 24, 2013)

This site blows


----------



## atd masonry8 (Jan 24, 2013)

You would think contractors would try to be helpful. So idiots don't bid to low and mess it up for professionals.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

atd, since I seem to be the only one lurking around this morning, let me be the one to step up and say, THIS SITE DOES 'NOT' BLOW! This site is got to be the best Contractors' site on the web. 

As a professional, you are suppose to already know how much to charge for your work. And as a mason , I personally don't refer to thin natural stone or cultured stone as...Lick and Stick...just saying. 

Don't get upset 'cause you didn't get a straight up price answer here. If you go across town and ask a competing mason how much he gets for licking and sticking something, you might get the same replys.
Plus I've never seen a price thread go 18 post with out a MOD shutting it down, so get ready.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Here is the correct answer:

Cost of materials+cost of labor+P&OH=YOUR going rate. Anything else is worse than a guess, and if you do not know how to figure any of those three, then you need to go back to work for someone who does.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Must be the new management or maybe it's just too dusty in here for them.

One may have said, L+M+O+P=C

D.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

atd masonry8 said:


> You would think contractors would try to be helpful. So idiots don't bid to low and mess it up for professionals.


You listed mason as your trade, we took that as you being a professional.
But now you are telling us you're an idiot, had we known that, you probably would have gotten a different answer. :blink:

D.


----------



## atd masonry8 (Jan 24, 2013)

Your right. Very wise.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I loose money on every job so dont ask me.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Lets put it another way. How much does a house cost? 

There are folks here from Michigan who are buying houses for $15k, others in NJ who pay 15K in property taxes. If your in SoCal I don't think you'd find anything for under 500k. I'm sure you know people who can live on 30k a year, others would go broke earning 75k a year. get the idea?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> Lets put it another way. How much does a house cost?
> 
> There are folks here from Michigan who are buying houses for $15k, others in NJ who pay 15K in property taxes. If your in SoCal I don't think you'd find anything for under 500k. I'm sure you know people who can live on 30k a year, others would go broke earning 75k a year. get the idea?


So tree fiddy?


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

JBM said:


> I loose money on every job so dont ask me.


:laughing:


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

atd masonry8 said:


> Need price for lick and stick stone. What is the going rate per sq ft. In a ballpark


Congratulations.... I have never seen a thread with a straight out pricing question last more than a few posts. 



atd masonry8 said:


> so idiots don't bid to low and mess it up for professionals.


Ahhh, the dream of every real professional out there.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

This thread just made my day.


TO OP,I suggest following...first go and bid something you like bidding...if customer pops his eyes at your as if something is about to explode his brain,then yea,you likely lost the job.

Then go bid what you think will get you the job, if customer says yes too fast,then you are screwed.

Either way dont listen to me or JBM,we cant make money on a job.

As for ballpark,where i grew up it was this:


----------

